# The best dog who ever lived



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a GSD rescue who has been part of our family for six years. I think we were his 4th or 5th home after a pitbull rescue took him off the streets as a stray.

A few weeks ago he came to me trembling and hugging my leg. I didn't know if he was sick or hurt...rushed him to the vet, many xrays, an ultra sound and a cat scan later, we now know he has a huge tumor in his abdomen that was hemorrhaging that day. Because it bled into a small cavity in his body the blood itself built up pressure and stopped the bleeding, otherwise he would have died that day.

It is theoretically possible to do exploratory surgery but he is 10 years old and this tumor is wedged in betweed his aorta, vena cava, and I think his adrenal glandand kidney. The surgeon said it would be really risky sandwiched in between so much vital stuff. We don't want him to bleed out on an operating table or suffer with an incision ect since the chance of saving him is so slim. We want him to die in our arms.

He is on narcotics and seems comfortable, seems almost like his old self before the bleed. We decided not to pursue it further but just let him enjoy whatever time he has left until either the pain gets worse or it bleeds again, then we will euth.

There are just no words for what a very special dog he is. I just don't know what I will do without him. My husband is cooking him steak, bacon, all his favorites. He is basically allowed to do whatever he wants. Vets said keep him quiet, no running ect., but sometimes he wants to play with our pup and I am not stopping him. If it is the last thing he does, I want him go enjoy himself. He loves the pup. 

He has had a great life & really everything a dog could really hope for...offleash walks daily, a memory foam bed, a family who loves him. And he is so grateful for all of it because he remembers what it was like before us. He has been an emotional rock in our family because he just doesn't get flustered about stuff, he is a totally even keel. Just don't know what we will do without him & so hard to lose a dog who seems like he has so much life left in him.

I hope we have made the right decision not to open him up, but this tumor is huge...and there were just so many obstacles....can they handle it without a hemorrhage, can they get it out without manipulating the adrenal gland and dumping crazy hormones into his body, if they had said he had even a decent shot of surviving it maybe but all the surgeon could really say was, if you want me to, I will try. Can't even give an opinion on if it is operable with operating (really).

Just seems more humane to let him enjoy his bacon until it is time.


----------



## Sherman the German (Jan 1, 2016)

Awe... I'm so sorry to hear this for you. If I were in your situation, I'd do the same thing. I'd rather make him comfortable by spoiling him and spend my time that way. Since the surgeon was not too confident about being able to remove it, I think you are making a good decision. Many hugs to you and your family. He was so lucky to have finally found a family to love, respect and spoil him. :wub:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your buddy. I would not do the surgery. I would just love, enjoy and spoil him until it was no longer possible.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds like you're making the right decision.Quality of life is number one.Spoil the heck out of your boy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry ....... Agree i would not put a 10 year old with such a tumor through any surgery. You are doing right by him.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I would and have made the same choice as you. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks everybody...it means a lot to hwar other people might have made the same choice we made.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

You were great to him and for him, and you're still loving him, giving him as wonderful a life as you can. If you try the operation, his last thoughts could be of not understanding why you took him away from all that. I'd rather go with my family when my turn comes. Hoping the best for you all, God bless.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

We had such a rocky start with this dog. We adopted him with no disclosure of some pretty serious issues that we discovered...

I am honored that my husband had faith in me to handle it, our kids were enthusiastic to do what it took to make it work. And mostly that it turned out that the truth is the dog wasn't unstable or looking for trouble. A trainer friend of mine advised me to return him to the rescue, and I don't think she was wrong for saying it under the circumstances. We took a chance on him, I was not your average dog person and had the tools to deal with it. 

So glad we stuck it out with him. What a special boy he turned out to be, and he protected and loved those kids like every person hopes their GSD will.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Aw, so sorry for your special guy. What is his name? I think you are doing the right thing by letting him fully enjoy whatever time he has left. Take good care.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry! I woulddo the same things you are doing for your boy! Spoil him and love him!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry that you and your special Gsd are in this place. Your decisions come from a place of love and can only be the best decisions. Sending positive thoughts and prayers. Take care.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

His name is Ruger.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I would be making the same decision and enjoy what time he has left


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

You are doing everything that is best for your boy. I read the bucket list thread.I think your decesions are about him. Hang in there and take care.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Such a hard decision. It seems to be the right one in this case, tough but right. Give Rugar my regards and well wishes.


----------

